# Best way to 'catch' a plec?



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a butterfly plec in my tank, which I would need to catch if I was to move my tank. How the flip can I do this? He's so fast!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

i would use two nets. keep one still and use the 2nd one to steer him towards the stationary net. thats how i used to catch my pleco back in the day.


----------



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

Mannn, this is gonna be tricky! He darts off as soon as he even see's me!!!! :lol:


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

I work in a fish store, one guy that works with me always catches the pleco's with his bare hands, it amazes me every time. Obviously this is easier since there are more than just one in your tank.

If you are moving him to a new tank, and are putting your old tank away? then i would go ahead and take out all the decorations/plants, or even if you arent shutting it down this will help.
This way nothing is in your way as you attempt to catch him, and he doesn't have anything to hide under either.


----------



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi. I'm considering moving the actual tank to another spot in the house actually. This is gonna be fun!:!:


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

You're best bet is to get one of the 2 gallon ziploc bags, which are huge. That way you can just steer him into the bag with a net.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

i really wouldnt suggest u catch ur fish by hand.


----------



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

I wouldn't.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just be careful touching butterfly plecos. I'm pretty sure that's a hillstream loach, which are also often called butterfly plecos. They have a thick slime coat and they're scaleless, so they're somewhat delicate. 
I vote on using either two nets or a net and a baggie.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cave. One cave in tank, move fish in the cave. One of those clay pipes with a closed end. like plecocaves.com sells. Or even a piece of pVC and a big enough net to lift the whole pipe.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Try catching cichlids. That's even more fun


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

ya sorry, i didn't mean that catching the fish by hand as a recommendation, just was an interesting tid-bit. If you can't take all the decorations out, then i definetly vote towards the two net approach


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a huge net to catch my pleco. Made it much easier moving him out of the 55g, because when all the decor was removed, the net took up more than 1/2 the width of the tank. I just chased him with a smaller net into a corner, then caught him with the big one.


----------

